# durée batterie ibook G4



## bibou25 (10 Mai 2004)

bonjour a tous,
je fais un sondage pour savoir la durée de votre batterie d'ibook G4 avec un réglage général moyen.
Combien de temps dure votre batterie?


----------



## macarel (10 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
Je ne regardepas  spécialement, mais j'estime 3,5 à 4 h


----------



## HCl (10 Mai 2004)

Un peu plus de 3h en usage normal, ça me convient !


----------



## powerbook867 (10 Mai 2004)

3h à 3h30 pour un titanium 867


----------



## jerG (10 Mai 2004)

Pas mieux que les autres : mon autonomie tourne autour des 3H30 à 4h00. C'est largement suffisant pour mon utilisation... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_______________

iBook G4 1 GHz, 512 Mo de RAM


----------



## fausto (10 Mai 2004)

Idem


----------



## drs (10 Mai 2004)

salut

pareil pour moi. Entre 3h30 et 4h selon l'utilisation.

Ca me va moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alex


----------

